# Supermarket food! Hermanns



## chazzlezz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi! As I've said before I'm adopting a couple of hermanns, one male, one female, both 7 years old.
I was wondering if there are any suitable foods I could buy at the supermarket, I know it's not ideal for long term but it would only be for the short term.
I will try to upload some pictures of the things I think could be ok that are from ASDA! 
Thanks guys,
Charlotte-Louise


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 28, 2012)

Spring mix. Lots of spring mix. It's probably the most varied salad mix you can find at most supermarkets and it has a bunch of stuff in it that you're tort can eat! Some come with spinach in them, though, so you'd want to pick out most of that.


----------



## stehowarth (Oct 28, 2012)

I sometimes feed my horsefield the bags of florettes crispy mix in the first pic when I can't get any fresh weeds


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2012)

I can not think of any green sold for humans, that you can not feed your Hermans. The thing to keep in mind is variety. That does not mean each meal needs to have a variety of greens. You can buy a bunch of turnip greens and just feed that til it is gone, then get another type of green or a mix. Just try to keep rotating and using as many variety selections as you can.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2012)

What we refer to as "Spring Mix" is what you can buy in the UK as "Florettes Crispy Mix."


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 28, 2012)

Russiantortoise.org has a good list of store bought and wild vegetation that is equally good for Hermann's. Good luck!


----------



## chazzlezz (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys helping loads


----------

